# Problem mit Eee PC



## Oxigin (29. Oktober 2009)

Servus Leute =)

Ich habe da mal ein schönes dickes Problemchen für euch. (hoffe ich pack das Ding hier in die richtige Kategorie)

Folgendes:
Meine Freundin hat sich so ein dolles Netbook gekauft: Eee Pc 1101HA. 
Ist ja alles schön und gut ^^ wenn da nicht diese eine Kopfzerbrechende Sache wäre.

Ich habe den Pc geupdatet. D.h. AntiVir und die üblichen Updates (automatische updates) eben. Dann habe ich den Pc ganz normal neustarten wollen doch dann kommt folgendes:

Ich zitiere: 

" Boot Block Compatible Version Ver.039
  Please do NOT insert any disc into CD-ROM or Floppy drive
  if you want to recovery with an USB device.
  Bad BIOS checksum. Starting Bios Recovery....

  BIOS May be Crashed, Press `y` to Recovery BIOS from backup image "

so schauts aus. und ich als vollprofi (ironie) steh jetzt eben auf dem schlauch und hoffe, dass ihr mir da irgendwie raushelfen könntet.

das gerät ist ca 2 monate alt und so gut wie unbenutzt. Garantie ist also noch vorhanden. Hoffe ihr könnt mir da helfen.

Viele Grüße
OX


----------



## Dr Dau (30. Oktober 2009)

Hallo!



Oxigin hat gesagt.:


> BIOS May be Crashed, Press `y` to Recovery BIOS from backup image


Dann drücke doch "y"..... denke aber daran dass zu dem Zeitpunkt wahrscheinlich noch das englische Tastaturlayout verwendet wird..... "y" und "z" sind also vertauscht.

Gruss Dr Dau


----------



## Oxigin (30. Oktober 2009)

Wenn ich dies tue, versucht er die ganze zeit vom usb zu booten. das problem ist dass die kiste kein cd laufwerk hat :/

also wenn ich y drücke, dann will er vom usb slot booten.


----------



## Sven Mintel (30. Oktober 2009)

Dann sauge dir das BIOS von der ASUS-HP und packe es auf einen USB-Stick 
http://wiki.eeeuser.com/howto:recoverfrombrick


----------



## Oxigin (30. Oktober 2009)

also wenn ich mich da so durchwühle finde ich einige Bios systeme. wenn ihr mir jetzt noch sagen könnt welches 100 prozentig zu dem netbook passt, bin ich happy 

grüßle


----------



## Dr Dau (30. Oktober 2009)

> Click on “BIOS” and click on the “Global” link to download the .zip for *the latest BIOS revision* listed there.


Die von Sven verlinkte Seite sagt es doch schon. 
Du wählst Dein Model aus und lädst die neuste BIOS-Datei runter.
Hauptsache das Model stimmt.
Du könntest zwar auch eine ältere BIOS-Datei wählen, allerdings sind in jeder neueren BIOS-Datei Fehler behoben worden und/oder der Leistungsumfang wurde verbessert (siehe "Beschreibung" auf der BIOS-Seite von Asus)..


----------



## chrivoma (28. Februar 2010)

das problem wird jetzt zwar wahrscheinlich schon behoben sein aber für die die das lesen und auch nicht dran gedacht haben englisch-deutsch tastatur y und z sind vertauscht bei mir hat es dann funktioniert als z gedrückt habe hat ein paar minuten gedauert ging dann aber


----------



## ronaldh (1. März 2010)

Genau das hat Dr. Dau oben schon geschrieben.


----------

